
Show HN: Mixfont, a font generator for modern pairings - justswim
https://www.mixfont.com
======
justswim
Hi HN community, wanted to share a side project that I've been hacking around
on. I wanted to make a really easy way to generate new font pairing ideas, and
showcase them as if they were part of a real app or website. It turned into
Mixfont ([https://www.mixfont.com](https://www.mixfont.com)) and I hope it can
be helpful when choosing fonts for your next project. Would love to hear your
thoughts!

------
polaroid
Seems like it works better on desktop than mobile but overall I like the
concept. Google Fonts is pretty good at visualizing the fonts in a normal text
style, but I like how this tool creates the pairings and shows them in
different ways. Nice work for a side project

~~~
justswim
Thanks for the feedback and really appreciate the support!

